# Broken Pelvis



## dmgentile (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a small pug with a broken pelvis. We are not going to do surgery we are just going to let it heal on its own. She is almst 14 yrs old but fairly healthy. Any suggestions as far as care? Or if you had a dog with a broken pelvis how long did it take before it healed? 
It has been a week and she has not attempted to walk..
Thanks for any info.
Donna


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I would personally be asking a qualified vet this question.....She could be in alot of pain and you may not even realise it ....


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry for the way that this post comes across. I'm just trying to build up a picture. (and I'm tired too)

Am I correct in assuming that the diagnosis has been made with a vet using either xrays or a CT scan? This is the only way to accurately diagnose a broken pelvis and give a reasonably accurate prognosis.

How did she acquire this?

Am I right in assuming that choosing not to operate was a joint decision between yourself (as the owner) and the veterinarian? I can only assume that surgery has been decided against due to her age and the risks associated with a general anaesthetic

I am slightly concerned that she hasn't attempted to walk in a week, mainly for the fact that it worries me she hasn't been seen by a vet. I think a vet would operate if things hadn't started to improve in a week. (Please don't think this is a personal reflection on you, but we've seen some sights on the forum and it has been known for people to post, asking for advice on here before seeing a vet  )

Pelvic fractures take months to heal, with surgery, so I dread to think how long it would take without!!! hmy: hmy:

Please read this link: start Page - Cleon Leonbergers

It is about a friend and her dog who was hit by a car and needed to have surgery after a pelvic fracture. I'm sure she'll have no problems answering any questions you may have either. If you want me to put you in touch I will contact her


----------



## dmgentile (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi:
She has been seen by the vet, x-rays done, abx and pain meds given and cont.. She is 14 yrs old and the Dr. opted not to do surgery because of her age and where the break is. He feels it will heal in 4-6 wks.and is keeping a close eye on her. She is voiding and having bms on her own, which is what we were concerned about. She is eating and drinking ok.The vet said she would slowly get more active.
I just wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions to help me provide the best care for her and to see if anyone had this type of sitiuation.
Lil Pee Wee (the pug) got out of the house an sat in the driveway. I did not see her and I backed my car into her.:crying:I don't think I actually ran over her becaue nothing else was broken, the vet feels the same way. I was beside myself!!!!


----------



## dmgentile (Aug 24, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I would personally be asking a qualified vet this question.....She could be in alot of pain and you may not even realise it ....


She is being followed very closely by my vet... I am also a nurse and would never let her suffer and I am commited to take the best care possible of her.. I adopted the dog because the owner was going to put her down, I did not want her to do that. The dog has what the owner thought, a big abd tumor. After I had her for a while this tumor had bowel sounds! I then thought it to be a hernia, which it is.
So, I am just looking for ideas in caring for her.
Thanks for your concern!
Donna


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

My friends springer was knocked down by a car and had the same injury as your has they were advised not to have surgery as where the break was there was ahuge risk of making it much worse, she was only very young and was very hard to keep down in fact it was a nightmare, she had to be crated for 6 weeks then gentle exercise, she would not put her leg down for a long time the vet x-ray'd again as he was concerned as to why, everything was fine so they put it down to just her been overcautious.


----------



## dmgentile (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## djml2105 (Sep 4, 2011)

My little Pug slipped his collar today and was hit by a car. He too has a broken pelvis, quite badly broken. His internal organs are not damaged, but the pain is immense.
I cannot begin to comprehend a vet who would suggest not operating. The recovery for an animal who has had surgery to repair this is long term so for it to repair naturally is unthinkable.
I would seriously consider going to another vet.
My little pug is at the Queens Veterinary teaching college in Cambridge and will be there a full week before they will even consider sending him home to us. Please reconsider and get your precious pug seen again.

We are all besides ourselves witupset.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

dmgentile said:


> She is being followed very closely by my vet... I am also a nurse and would never let her suffer and I am commited to take the best care possible of her.. I adopted the dog because the owner was going to put her down, I did not want her to do that. The dog has what the owner thought, a big abd tumor. After I had her for a while this tumor had bowel sounds! I then thought it to be a hernia, which it is.
> So, I am just looking for ideas in caring for her.
> Thanks for your concern!
> Donna


Thats good sorry I just wasn't sure at the time if you had talked to a vet. I hope your little one is doing better now and on the mend...Jill


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello Donna, 

Sorry, I'm new to this forum too, and picking this thread up from the bump above. 

As you probably know a nice clean break in a young bone can over grow in about six weeks, a main bone in an adult will be three months. In each case it is normal to immobilise the fracture to allow the bone to repair. IMHO I think it is unrealistic to consider any form of exercise for a considerable time!

14 years is a good age and if she is not in other pain allow the break to heal, and follow her lead for what she can or can not do. A litter tray in the house will help toilet issues - to encourage her to "go" the first time the smallest dab of another dog's poo or wee on the paper in a litter tray will encourage her to cover up that smell with her own poo/wee. Sorry if this sounds unsanitary but it's true. 

Adjust her diet to feed less calories otherwise the extra weight she puts on will not help recovery any place extra stress on the bones under repair. 

Some oily fish, tinned pilchards are a good choice if you are not feeding BARF.

Sorry to read the cause you are not the first person in this situation and you will not be the last. 

HTH.


----------

